# Hogwarts House Correlation



## verajessa (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm an ENFP and I got Hufflepuff. My sister and I tried to come up with a correlation:
Hufflepuff:
ENFP
INFP
ESFP
ISFP

Ravenclaw:
INTP
ENTP
ESTJ
ISTJ

Gryffindor:
ENFJ
INFJ
INTJ
ENTJ

Slytherin:
ESFJ
ISFJ
ISTP
ESTP


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

I usually test as Ravenclaw. On hybrid house tests I score pretty evenly in Slytherclaw and Griffinclaw.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the replies, and sorry I haven't checked this in a while


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...correlation-between-mbti-hogwarts-houses.html

That's what I think.


----------



## eagles (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm more of a Gryffinclawpuff. I'm brave at heart, love to learn as much as I can about everything, and I am a loyal person who values friendship above all else.


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

The first time I got sorted in Pottermore I got Ravenclaw. A few days ago (having not logged into the updated version in quite some time) I got Slytherin.... This displeases me, I've always been drawn to Ravenclaw. I demand a recount, Sorting Hat!


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

INTP and a Ravenpuff ^^


----------

